# Eine bestimmte Festplatte beim PC-Start ausgeschaltet lassen (?)



## anoj98 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem PC sind drei Festplatten verbaut.

1 SSD 120GB               (Windows)
2 HDD 2000GB          (komplett voll)
3 HDD 1000GB          (nahezu komplett frei - 10GB belegt)

Bei meiner Frage geht es NUR um die dritte Festplatte. Wenn ich meinen PC ganz normal im Betrieb habe, schaltet sie sich den Energieoptionen gemäß alle 20 Minuten aus, sofern sie nicht gebraucht wird. Dies hat aber zur Folge, dass sie ständig an und aus geht, weil offenbar irgendwas den Start der Festplatte erfordert (--> Auf der Festplatte liegen nur Dokumente, Filme und Musik!!!). Da ich die Festplatte aber in der Regel nicht nutze und sie nur als Datengrab fungiert, ich sie aber nicht ausbauen will, suche ich nun eine Lösung, sodass die Festplatte möglichst keine Betriebsstunden farmt.  Folglich wäre eine Einstellung ideal, dass sie beim Start von Windows nicht hochfährt, und nur dann startet, wenn ich es möchte (bsp. wenn ich auf den Speicher zugreife). Sie hat mittlerweile ~4200h und wurde noch nicht groß benutzt. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mein Anliegen deutlich machen, und vielleicht kann jemand von euch mir weiterhelfen 

MfG
Jona


----------



## CapitanJack (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin

Also es gibt revo sleep  revoSleep - Get revoSleep and let sleep your hard disk individually!

Dann gabs noch HD Sleep, aber das wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


Grüßle


----------



## Flexsist (18. Mai 2020)

Ich kram den Thread mal wieder raus.

Gibt es eine Alternative zum RevoSleep? Dieser funzt bei mir nicht. Ich habe eine Dockingstation und würde gerne, bevor ich diese abschalte, die darin befindlichen HDDs vor dem Power off gerne noch auschalten, also so, das sie nicht läuft wenn ich den Power Switch betätige.
Hintergrund ist: Ich hatte heute das Problem, das  2 HDDs die sich in  der Dockingstation befunden haben, nicht mehr lesbar waren, nachdem ich die Dockingstation abgeschalten hatte. Und ja, sicheres  entfernen ist für diese Laufwerke aktiv.
Mit dem RevoSleep funzt es leider nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist aber nichts offen und es findet kein Lese o. Schreibzugriff statt.


----------

